# The Finless family: ACDs Buddy & Josefina :)



## Beta Dragoness (Oct 4, 2012)

be warned, this is pic heavy 








-the sibs playing 








-Josefina doing a sit








-Josefina doing a down, Buddy doing a sit (he was newly adopted at the time & hadnt learned down at the time)








-Josefina plays with her tether ball


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Are you Australian?

I love the Heelers (they're called blue or red 'Heelers' here, though ACD's might be a fancy new show name or something?) - they're brilliant fun to own, very intelligent. 

Buddy looks like a real character, what a cheeky expression! And Josefina is lovely too with her silvery coat and dark eyepatch. 

The swingy ball toy is perfect for this breed - boy, can they hang on when they get a grip on something. Are yours working cattle dogs? (I spy horses in the background..)


----------



## Beta Dragoness (Oct 4, 2012)

No I'm from Texas, I am a "Texas bred" lol.


----------

